# B15 FSM online... STICKY!!!



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

http://www.southern-shift.com/manual.htm

Please sticky!!!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I'm not going to sticky because I'm a part of that club and public use of that is eating the bandwidth....................besides, there's a bit of a legality factor in that, too.............


----------

